# Filmer avec l'effet Bokeh sur iPhone X



## Youngkriss911 (24 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, bien qu'il y ai la profondeur de champs sur les photos, je me demande est ce qu'il y a une solution pour qu'il y ai cette profondeur de champs (effet Bokeh  = flou en arrière plan) sur les nouveaux iPhones ? Ce n'est pas disponible nativement mais c'est possible, vu qu'il y a Instagram et de petites appli qui permettent sur les derniers iPhones d'avoir le flou en arrière plan 
Mais le seul problème c'est que je veux que ça dure plus longtemps que 10sec à filmer avec le flou en arrière plan
Il y a t'il une app ou une astuce à faire svp ?


----------

